# Collection of Drug store bottles still corked and full



## rlitcher (Mar 1, 2018)

I have  a pretty good collection of sealed drug store bottles mostly like the one pictured.  In general, how does this affect value?  I've had these for about 40 years and have lost a few to dry corks that ultimately failed.  Is there a procedure to protect the contents without hurting the look of the item.  Thanks for reply, sorry if this is a dup question.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't think there is any real value added by the contents.  When I buy labeled bottles with contents, I usually ask the seller to dump them before shipping.  I have seen people pour wax over the tops of dry corks to keep the bottles sealed, but I just don't really see the sense in keeping the contents in the bottle unless the cork has a label over it or something that would be ruined.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 1, 2018)

Cool bottle by the way.  I dug one of these recently in Galveston, Texas but without the label of course!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 1, 2018)

I prefer mine to have the contents. It adds interest and originality. You see them less and less over time, because collectors find them to be risky to ship. But a balloon over the neck of most bottles, especially when well-sealed, renders them nearly spill-proof.
You can get a can of rubber sealant (but not rubber cement, unless you'll add dust to the top to make it no longer sticky) to brush on to the corks.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Mar 4, 2018)

It's just like storing wine. In order to keep the cork wet, it will need to be stored/displayed with the contents in contact with the cork. It's the only way the cork will stay wet ! If it has a full content you could display them using the clear Dish display rack and lay them on their sides like you have it pictured above.


----------



## American (Mar 7, 2018)

I have often wondered if there was any historical or scientific interest in analyzing the contents of antique medicines just to see what was really in them before the Safe Food and Drug Act.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 7, 2018)

Some of the chemicals degrade into other chemicals with time, throwing off results. While opium will register as opium in 100 years, hydrogen peroxide will register only as water in 50.


----------

